# More Braids!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well folks. The 1st test run of Braids was a wonderful success! I LOVED THEM!!! But, the sheer volume was massive and they were heavy/ Loved the look but that style would be real hot in Africa.

Test Drive #2 is now in place and, keeping with the Spirit of Outbackers.com, I took your suggestions to heart (well, actually to ...head ). They are a bit shorter, Kathy says "sportier/less elegant", LOTS tighter, and - yes - beads are included. Because there is considerably more 'cornrowing', this round is expected to stay in place for 2/maybe 3 months...so there will be at least 1/maybe 2 more Test Runs before Africa...and, oh so many styles to try









So - uh - what ya'll think?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Judi they look fantastic!
Good on you!

Steve

Oh and just remember don't turn your head fast to look at something, it will hurt! At least thats what our daughter told us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking good Judi love the stytle















And great shots of you

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've always wondered...how do you wash your hair?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

VERY COOL!!!!

Brenda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi,

I think they look beautiful and still quite elegant!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Roll out the red carpet there is a







Beauty Queen among us









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looking good Judi love the stytle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I used the opp. to try out the new remote shutter cable I got for Christmas. Like your Peg, I much prefer being on the OTHER side of the camera so it was an odd thing to take "self portraits"....but it was fun to finally get to use my new toy!

awwww, shucks.







Thanks, all!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Lookin' good Judi!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> < snip But, the sheer volume was massive and they were heavy/ Loved the look but that style would be real hot in Africa. snip>


Heavy! Yep... in 2000 I cut 24" from my hair! and in 2004 I cut 18" ... 
Why? the weight. My hair is very thick and when it was that long my neck 
started to click every time I turned my head back-n-forth.








Hot... absolutely! It's not a good look to have sweat dripping down a girls face
without doing any physical activity! Just standing, doing nothing, my head would
radiate heat.
I think for Africa, you should keep it on the short side especially if your
natural hair is thick to begin with.

MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Judi, do you think I could do it with my hair....









Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Judi, do you think I could do it with my hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is simply amazing what can be done with some gorilla glue, duct tape, and those really big industrial -sized staples! Wanna try it at the next really?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Judi, do you think I could do it with my hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is simply amazing what can be done with some gorilla glue, duct tape, and those really big industrial -sized staples! Wanna try it at the next really?








[/quote]

Well now Judi, for gorilla glue, duct tape and industrial staples you look, well... Stunning


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Judi, do you think I could do it with my hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is simply amazing what can be done with some gorilla glue, duct tape, and those really big industrial -sized staples! Wanna try it at the next really?








[/quote]

Well now Judi, for gorilla glue, duct tape and industrial staples you look, well... Stunning








[/quote]


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had braids....once.......


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks nice!









Not for me.









I too get really HOT. Don't like hair at my neck when it's hot.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks great!








Our daughter had hers done when we visited the Bahamas a couple years ago.
You can use shampoo as normal just not any conditioner. She kept it in about 8 weeks, until it starting growing out.
They told us when you get ready to take it out, to wet your hair, then put conditioner all over your head. We used almost a whole bottle. Then to cut the bands with scissors. It worked perfect! No problems at all.

Beth


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking good, Wolfie!









You know... I'm thinking Eric would look pretty good in those? I wonder... If one where to get him drunk enough at a rally?... Well, the mind races!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*MaeJae,* we have a lot in common...although I relieved by neck of the massive locks off back in 1979!! I know all to well from whence you speak









... and I sure can relate to large quatities of heat being generated from the head, even while doing nothing more than standing still. NOT a pretty sight!! ergo. a different style that gets it off, and lets a bit of air flow around, my neck. Its fun to have it long again tho' (as long as it stays OFF MY NECK!!!)

Now *Doug*, that would just be wrong....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I thought about braiding my hair, too.

But it kept messing up my underarm deodorant.









Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, I thought about braiding my hair, too.
> 
> But it kept messing up my underarm deodorant.
> 
> ...


 ...







...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, I thought about braiding my hair, too.
> 
> But it kept messing up my underarm deodorant.
> 
> ...


Ouch...


----------

